# What sex is your brain?



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/index_chooselogin.shtml

Interesting site, i encourage you to try it (you dont have to post your results i just wanted to )

My results:

your personal brain score:

FEMALE 
100---------(50)--------0---------50-------100 MALE

I have a female brain

PArt1
Angles

Your score: 11 out of 20
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

Spot the difference

Your score: 40%
Average score for men: 39% 
Average score for women: 46%

Part 2

Hands:left

Part 3

Empathising

Your empathy score is: 9 out of 20
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

Systemising

Your systemising score is: 14 out of 20
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

Eyes 
This task tested your ability to judge people's emotions.

Your score: 5 out of 10
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

Fingers 
We asked you to measure your ring and index fingers. Your ratios came to:

Right Hand: 1
Left Hand: 1

Average ratio for men: 0.982
Average ratio for women: 0.991

PART 5

Your choices suggest you prefer more masculine faces.:blank

PART6
3D shapes
Your score: 6 out of 12 
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've taken this before, I had an 80% female brain. I remember I cannot rotate shapes to save my life. 

Taking it again:

11/20 angles
9/14 spot the difference

16/20 empathizing
2/20 systemizing

7/10 eyes
3/12 on the DEMON ROTATING SHAPES EXAMPLES FROM HELL.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't finish it because I don't have anything to measure with right now, but so far I've gotten . . .

20/20 on angles
5/14 on spot the difference
left on the hand clasping
8/20 empathising
10/20 systemising
6/10 on eyes

I'm guessing I'd end up getting a more "male" result.

ETA:
Okay, I printed out a paper ruler. It says I'm a male-brained woman.

FEMALE
100---------50--------0---------(50)-------100 MALE

Angles
Your score: 20 out of 20
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

Spot the difference 
Your score: 36%
Average score for men: 39%
Average score for women: 46%

Empathising
Your empathy score is: 8 out of 20
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

Systemising
Your systemising score is: 10 out of 20
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

Eyes 
Your score: 6 out of 10
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

Fingers
Right Hand: 0.9
Left Hand: 0.91

Average ratio for men: 0.982
Average ratio for women: 0.991

Faces
Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.

3D shapes
Your score: 11 out of 12
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

Words

Your score: you associated 6 word(s) with grey and you named 8 word(s) that mean happy. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

(I actually only entered four things for grey, but one was three words long and it seems to have counted those separately.)

Ultimatum
If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25
So far on the Sex ID test, men have demanded 51.6% (£25.80) of the pot and women have demanded 51.0% (£25.50), on average.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm a great empathizer, good with maps, handy around the house, and I know where you left your keys  What more could a girl want? I suck with words though... :teeth

100---------50--------0---------(50)-------100 MALE

*Angles score: 19 out of 20*
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

*Spot the difference score: 50%*
Average score for men: 39% 
Average score for women: 46%

*Your empathy score is: 10 out of 20*
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

*Your systemising score is: 10 out of 20*
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

*Eyes score: 8 out of 10*
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

*Fingers ratio*
Right Hand: 0.93
Left Hand: 0.93

Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.

*3D shapes score: 10 out of 12 *
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

*Words score: you associated 3 word(s) with grey and you named 2 word(s) that mean happy.* 
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

*Ultimatum*
If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £30
So far on the Sex ID test, men have demanded 51.6% (£25.80) of the pot and women have demanded 51.0% (£25.50), on average.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I fell right on 0

guess im a mental hermaphrodite....awesome...


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Angles 16/20
Spot the difference 14% lol! I could only guess two.
Hands Left
Emotions and symptoms 13/20
Eyes 8/10
Fingers Right Hand: 1.01
Left Hand: 0.98 
Faces prefer more masculine faces
3D Shapes 10/12

= Im about 25% into the male spectrium according to that test.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

25% on female side, apparently.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Took this over a year ago and saved the results like a good nerd. 

FEMALE 100---------50--------0---------(50)-------100 MALE

*Angles*

18 out of 20

*Spot the Difference*

64%

*Hands*

Left thumb on top

*Emotions and Systems*

Empathy: 3 out of 20
Systemizing: 13 out of 20

(Both seem rather low.)

*Eyes*

8 out of 10

(I'm one of only a few diagnosed autists who score highly on this test.)

*3D Shapes*

12 out of 12

*Words*

10

*Ultimatum*

If you had to split £50 you said you would demand £28.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

[Female]-100-----50-----0-----(50)-----100-[Male]

*-Angles*
Your score: 16 out of 20
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

*-Spot the difference*
Your score: 21%
Average score for men: 39%
Average score for women: 46%

*-Hands*
You said your *left* thumb was on top, this suggests the right half of your brain is dominant.

*-Emotions and Systems*
--Empathising
Your empathy score is: 15 out of 20
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20
--Systemising
Your systemising score is: 9 out of 20
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

*-Eyes*
Your score: 9 out of 10
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

*-Fingers*
Right Hand: 0.98
Left Hand: 0.98
Average ratio for men: 0.982
Average ratio for women: 0.991

*-Faces*
Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.

*-3D shapes*
Your score: 11 out of 12
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

*-Words*
Your score: you associated 9 word(s) with grey and you named 5 word(s) that mean happy.
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

*-Ultimatum*
If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand *ALL OF IT AND NOBODY GETS HURT!*

Not really, £25


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

FEMALE 100---------50--------0---------(50)-------100 MALE

*Angles: *
Your score: 19 out of 20
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

*Spot the difference:*
Your score: 36%
Average score for men: 39%
Average score for women: 46%

*Hands:* Left
*
Empathy score is:* 7 out of 20
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

*Systemising score is:* 8 out of 20
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

*Eyes:* 7 out of 10
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

*Fingers:*
Right Hand: 1.03
Left Hand: 1
Average ratio for men: 0.982
Average ratio for women: 0.991

Your choices suggest you prefer more masculine faces.

*3D shapes :*
Your score: 12 out of 12 (perfect score! XD - apparently less than 10% of women do so)
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

*Words:* you associated 22 word(s) with grey and you named 4 word(s) that mean happy. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

*Ultimatum:* If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £20


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

50 on male, so the average.

*Angles*
_*Your score: 20 out of 20*_
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

*Spot the difference*
*Your score: 36%*
Average score for men: 39%
Average score for women: 46%

*Hands*
You said your *left thumb* was on top when you clasped your hands together.

*Emotions and Systems*
*Your empathy score is: 9 out of 20*
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

*Your systemising score is: 10 out of 20*
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

*Eyes*
*Your score: 5 out of 10*
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

*Faces*
*Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces. *

*3D shapes*
*Your score: 12 out of 12*
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

*Words*
*Your score: you associated 14 word(s) with grey and you named 13 word(s) that mean *happy. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

*Ultimatum*
*If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25*

So far on the Sex ID test, men have demanded 51.6% (£25.80) of the pot and women have demanded 51.0% (£25.50), on average.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

50 on male

Words that I associate with grey, apparently: eegor. Turns out he's blue. <shrugs>


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

angles 12 out of 20, more female
spot the difference,64%,more female
hands, right brain dominant
emotions, 18 out of 20
systemizing, 5 out of 20
eyes, 5 out of 10, balanced female/male
fingers, ratio 1, so what
faces, prefer masculine
3D shapes, 8 out of 12, better than I thought it would be.
words, 18, pleased with results
ultimatum, demanded my fair share, 50.

Results were all where I'd predict they would be.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Your personal brain score:

Mostly female.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

VipFuj said:


> I fell right on 0
> 
> guess im a mental hermaphrodite....awesome...


Me too. I'm not really surprised by the results.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

25 on the male side


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> 25 on the male side


Me too :yes


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

SOME said:


> *What sex is your brain?*


brain-sexual


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

[Female]-100-----50-----0-----(50)-----100-[Male]


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I got the exact average for males.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

FEMALE 100-----50-----0-----(*50*)-----100 MALE

Angles - 17/20 male and female traits when it comes to spatial ability.
Spot the difference - 43% balanced between M and F.
Hands - Right thumb on top... Left half of my brain is dominant
Empathizing - 14/20 More than average woman
Systematizing - 3/20 less than average woman
Eyes - 6/10 Balanced between M and F.
Fingers - Right hand 0.97, left hand 0.97 Closer to man average
Faces - I prefer more masculine faces.
3D shapes - 12/12 More male brain.
Words - 11 words associated with grey, and 7 words that mean happy. Female brain.
Ultimatum - 25/50 More female


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

25% female


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

VipFuj said:


> I fell right on 0
> 
> guess im a mental hermaphrodite....awesome...


me too. great.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

25% on the male side.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*50 on the male side*

Angles

This task tested your ability to identify the angle of a line by matching it with its twin. This is a spatial task, which looks at how you picture space.
*Your score:* 17 out of 20
*Average score for men:* 15.1 out of 20
*Average score for women:* 13.3 out of 20

Spot the difference
This task tested your ability to identify which objects changed position. You lost points, if you incorrectly identified objects.
*Your score:* 29%
*Average score for men:* 39% 
*Average score for women:* 46%

Hands
You said your *right* thumb was on top when you clasped your hands together.

Emotions and Systems

This task looked at whether you prefer to empathise or systemise. 
*
Empathising*

*Your empathy score is:* 9 out of 20
*Average score for men:* 7.9 out of 20
*Average score for women:* 10.6 out of 20

*Systemising*

*Your systemising score is:* 11 out of 20
*Average score for men:* 12.5 out of 20
*Average score for women:* 8.0 out of 20

Eyes
This task tested your ability to judge people's emotions.
*Your score:* 6 out of 10
*Average score for men:* 6.6 out of 10
*Average score for women:* 6.6 out of 10

Fingers
We asked you to measure your ring and index fingers. Your ratios came to:
*Right Hand:* 0.96
*Left Hand:* 0.97

*Average ratio for men:* 0.982
*Average ratio for women:* 0.991

Faces
This task looked at how you rate the attractiveness of a series of faces. The images you looked at were digitally altered to create slight differences in masculinity.
*Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.*

*3D Shapes*
This task tested your ability to mentally rotate 3D shapes.
*Your score: * 10 out of 12 
*Average score for men:* 8.2 out of 12
*Average score for women:* 7.1 out of 12

Words

This task looked at your verbal fluency.
*Your score: * you associated 1 word(s) with grey and you named 8 word(s) that mean happy. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.
*Average score for men:* 11.4 words total
*Average score for women:* 12.4 words total

Ultimatum
This task asked you how you would divide money.
If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25
So far on the Sex ID test, men have demanded 51.6% (£25.80) of the pot and women have demanded 51.0% (£25.50), on average.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

50% on the male side, which is average.

I got a 1 in the word section. I knew my verbal ability wasn't good but I didn't realize it was this dreadful.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm an average female, or 50 on the female side. 

I only got 12/20 on angles, what? I thought I got them all right!

I kicked donkey at spot the difference, but only 4/10 for eyes. Huh. Stupid eyes. 

The ultimatum test is interesting, as I'm a former economics student. If both me and my partner were perfectly economicly rational, I'd offer £1, safe in the knowledge that my offer would be accepted. I'd end up £49 better off, and my partner would end up £1 better off. However, that outcome doesn't take into account people's sense of fairness. I happen to know that offers under £10 tend to be rejected (it's an old experiment). So, if all I cared about was maximising my winnings, my best strategy would probably be to offer £15, or, If I felt a little more risk-averse, offer £20. 

The fact that there's a recession on would be a reason to offer slightly less - your partner is more likely to be desperate for money, and it's more likely that hir desire for some money, any money, will overcome hir annoyance at a low offer. If you were going to play ruthlessly, that is.

In the event, I decided to just play it fair and egalitarian - I offered £25. Judi - what was the reasoning behind your very generous offer of £30 for your patner, £20 for yourself?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I did this a long time ago... and I scored 50% on the male side :um


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

so basically i'm a chick with biseps and hairy nipples


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

50% on the female side


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My brain is half and half, apparently. I kicked those angles' butts.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

That was so interesting and fun...50% on female side. I am an exact replica speciman of the female kind.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

50% on the male side.

Angles: 17/20

Hand - right thumb on top

Emotions and Systems - 10/20

Eyes- 8/10

Fingers- *Right Hand:* 0.97
* Left Hand:* 0.98

Faces- Prefers masculine

3-D Shapes - 10/12

Words -
4 for grey
6 for happy

ultimatum- 25


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

*Angles:*
This task tested your ability to identify the angle of a line by matching it with its twin. This is a spatial task, which looks at how you picture space.
*Your score*: 16 out of 20
Average score for men: 15.1 out of 20
Average score for women: 13.3 out of 20

*Spot the difference:*
This task tested your ability to identify which objects changed position. You lost points, if you incorrectly identified objects.
*Your score*: 43%  I tried so hard ! 
Average score for men: 39%
Average score for women: 46%

*Hands:*
You said your left thumb was on top when you clasped your hands together.

*Emotions and Systems:*
This task looked at whether you prefer to empathise or systemise.
*Empathy score is*: 15 out of 20
Average score for men: 7.9 out of 20
Average score for women: 10.6 out of 20

*Systemising score is*: 8 out of 20
Average score for men: 12.5 out of 20
Average score for women: 8.0 out of 20

*Eyes:*
This task tested your ability to judge people's emotions.
*Your score*: 5 out of 10 :blank
Average score for men: 6.6 out of 10
Average score for women: 6.6 out of 10

*Fingers:*
<skipped that one>

*Faces:*
This task looked at how you rate the attractiveness of a series of faces. The images you looked at were digitally altered to create slight differences in masculinity.
Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.

*3D shapes :*
This task tested your ability to mentally rotate 3D shapes.
*Your score:* 11 out of 12 
Average score for men: 8.2 out of 12
Average score for women: 7.1 out of 12

*Words: *
This task looked at your verbal fluency.
*Your score:* skipped that one  lol
Average score for men: 11.4 words total
Average score for women: 12.4 words total

*Ultimatum:*
This task asked you how you would divide money.
If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Mosty female ... and I looked down and was like .. holy crap ... I am a girl lol


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Somehow I am an average female.

I blame it on not being able to play mental tetris and my sesquipidalian loquaciousness.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Female......................................Male

100-----[50]-----0------50------100

They also said I was attracted to "masculine faces" which I found really stupid, they showed me pictures of girls and some of them looked better then the others, and I clicked on them, so now that means im attracted to manly features, wtf?

Overall, I think many parts of that test were very flawed, it was still worth my time taking it, it was interesting.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

<----100----50-----0--(me)--50----100---->

I'm close to having a male brain....:um:tiptoe


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Female--------------------------Male
100------50------0-----[50]-----100

*Angles*
*Your score:* 20 out of 20
*Average score for men:* 15.1 out of 20
*Average score for women:* 13.3 out of 20

*Spot the difference*
*Your score:* 43%
*Average score for men:* 39% 
*Average score for women:* 46%

*Hands*
You said your *left* thumb was on top when you clasped your hands together.

This suggests the right half of your brain is dominant. Some studies theorise that as a right brain dominant person, you may excel in visual, spatial and intuitive processes.

*Emotions and systems*

*Empathising*
*Your empathy score is:* 4 out of 20
*Average score for men:* 7.9 out of 20
*Average score for women:* 10.6 out of 20

*Systemising*
*Your systemising score is:* 8 out of 20
*Average score for men:* 12.5 out of 20
*Average score for women:* 8.0 out of 20

( I clearly suck at both OR I didn't answer correctly... both are entirely possible)

*Eyes*
*Your score:* 9 out of 10
*Average score for men:* 6.6 out of 10
*Average score for women:* 6.6 out of 10

(and then this is supposed to suggest empathy and skill of reading people's emotions...)

*Fingers*
*Right Hand:* 0.95
*Left Hand:* 0.95

*Average ratio for men:* 0.982
*Average ratio for women:* 0.991

*Faces*
*Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces.

3D shapes
**Your score: * 12 out of 12 
*Average score for men:* 8.2 out of 12
*Average score for women:* 7.1 out of 12

*Words*
*Your score: * you associated 6 word(s) with grey and you named 6 word(s) that mean happy. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.
*Average score for men:* 11.4 words total
*Average score for women:* 12.4 words total

(This was totally cultural... English is my second language)

*Ultimatum*
*If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25*

So far on the Sex ID test, men have demanded 51.6% (£25.80) of the pot and women have demanded 51.0% (£25.50), on average.

---

I think this was a fun test


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

*Angles:*
Your score: 15 out of 20

*Spot the Difference:*
Your score: 57%

*Hands:*
You said your right thumb was on top when you clasped your hands together.

Right thumb on top: This suggests the left half of your brain is dominant. Many studies have tried to establish whether there is a relationship between handedness and brain dominance. Some scientists believe that if you are left brain dominant, you would be more verbal and analytical.

*Emotions and Systems:*
Empathising
Your empathy score is: 13 out of 20
Systemising
Your systemising score is: 6 out of 20

*Eyes:*
This task tested your ability to judge people's emotions.
Your score: 10 out of 10

*Fingers:*
Right Hand: 1.05
Left Hand: 1.05

*Faces:*
Your choices suggest you prefer more masculine faces.

*3D Shapes:*
Your score: 7 out of 12

*Words:*
Your score: you associated 14 word(s) with grey and you named 10 word(s) that mean happy. We are assuming that all the words you entered are correct.

*Ultimatum:*
This task asked you how you would divide money.
If you had to split £50 with someone, you said you would demand £25


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

75 on the Female side


----------

